# NEW Red Eyed Tree Frog Viv



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all, after suffering a few planting problems with my previously set up viv i decided to start again. this time i used coco pannels and got a fresh stock of plants from dart frog (highly recomended).

needs some growing in, and im still on the look out for the ideal piece of wood to finish it off. any ideas or suggestions are always welcome

Hope you like it


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

great set up.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Heya knighty, It's a cute looking viv, but theres nothing through the middle for these guys to climb on, a few bamboo poles diagonally or a large sturdy leaved plant would be best


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, thats really nice! Good luck to the cricket at the top... Will it survive? Who knows


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking good, that pink snakeskin plant seems to do well with a moist substrate, not sure how it will do up on the back walls. I have mine wet all the time and it's thriving.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Looking good, that pink snakeskin plant seems to do well with a moist substrate, not sure how it will do up on the back walls. I have mine wet all the time and it's thriving.


The viv is misted 2 times a day and i make sure the red fittonia it is realy wet. i have a green one in the substrate at the front. will keep an eye on it though.



Saedcantas said:


> Heya knighty, It's a cute looking viv, but theres nothing through the middle for these guys to climb on, a few bamboo poles diagonally or a large sturdy leaved plant would be best


If you read the post i said i am still looking for the ideal piece of wood. dont want to get any old piece and rush it. the plant in the far right is a peace lilly so there will be large leaves, and the 2 heart shaped climbers will eventualy hang over to. thanks though



TheToad888 said:


> Wow, thats really nice! Good luck to the cricket at the top... Will it survive? Who knows


Thanks, sorry to say he didnt make it, gone by the morning.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Neither the philodendron or the peace lily are the kind of thing I'm talking about for this species to be honest, but good luck finding the right piece(s) of wood anyhoo  They need perching


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Neither the philodendron or the peace lily are the kind of thing I'm talking about for this species to be honest, but good luck finding the right piece(s) of wood anyhoo  They need perching


Have placed a couple of exo terra vines in there for know. The peace lilly was recomended to me as a good plant for this species and i have seen them sit on the leaves. The reason i chose the philodendron was it comes from pananma and has large sturdy leaves, more than vapable of taking there weight. I looked at mantra species and other large leaved species but they grow far too large for an exo terra 24x24x60.

what would you recomend? please dont say prayer plant:lol2:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Great stuff , be nice to see it finished and froggies in .

What is that plant in the last picture , I have one of those sunning on the windowledge , cheers .


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

well nice matey where you get those coco panels from? looks nice! :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Nodders said:


> Great stuff , be nice to see it finished and froggies in .
> 
> What is that plant in the last picture , I have one of those sunning on the windowledge , cheers .


 
Thanks, froggies are in know, just needs to grow in a bit. will update with new pics soon. Cant remember what the name is, thrown all the tags away.



kingjohn1966 said:


> well nice matey where you get those coco panels from? looks nice! :2thumb:


Thanks, coco pannels are avaliable from dartfrog, pollywog and northampton reptiles (amoung many other good stockists)


----------



## iFrog (Apr 23, 2009)

Great looking viv! will be excellent for them once you put the wood in.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

iFrog said:


> Great looking viv! will be excellent for them once you put the wood in.



Thanks

here are some updated pics with the vines and a piece of wood, still on the lookout for my ideal piece though!

































will update again when i find the wood, and once every 2 weeks to show the growth.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

have you not thought of getting some branches and siliconing them in ala this


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats a great idea!

Had not thought of that and i have loads of branches like that.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

glad to be of service


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well here are the first of the branches that have been added. more will follow.

Thanks captincarot...........


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Just added a video giving a tour of my viv to youtube.

Please rate and comment

YouTube - NEW red eye tree frog viv


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Just a quick couple of pics to update the thread. my peace lillys were not doing to well so i have replaced them with a more sturdy suitable plant.

enjoy........


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

What you using as substrate?

Nice looking setup by the way :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

im use eco eart and gravel as a drainage layer.

Next time i clean the viv i am trying Humus from pollywog.co.uk.

New plants are due to be added this week


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Knighty, I have a prayer plant as the main plant and although it does get large regular pruning keeps it under control, also some species dont grow that large. Anthurium are also a good choice but, again, need alot of pruning. I have a large spath. as well but the frogs rarely sleep on it even though it is strong enough. 
Get a really long stemmed philo and wrap it around a jungle vine structure made to look like a tree or something and plant that at one side, as an idea.


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

lots of nice pics of the viv! great job! any of the little guys who live there?


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking great:2thumb: bet the wee guys will love there new home. Can I ask what the name of the plant that is in the bottom right corner? Can't wait to get home and carrie on with my new RETF setup.

Cheers and enjoy


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i have ordered a prayer plant (mantra sp) and some pothos (deils ivy).

i want some foliage hanging down to add another dimension and the mantra that dartfrog has on offer look stunning.

once the plants settle i am going to add some more branches. also have some sponge mushrooms on order.

will update pics soon.

Young the plant is a fiitonia look on dartfrog.co.uk


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where did you get your sponge mushrooms? I saw some on pollywog but the delievery charge confuses me. It seems to be £20 and no other option.


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

send a small zip-tie through the mesh roof to hold up some of the 'jungle vine' you have in there. My reds climb about on it all the time.

I'm not a fan of that coco background stuff but it's looking better than it did at first.

also, get down to B&Q and buy an umbrella plant. they grow very well in vivs and my frogs love them! they have a long bamboo like stem and will grow tot he top of the viv. the leaves are frog shaped too so the tend to sleep on them a lot making them near impossible to spot.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where did you get your sponge mushrooms? I saw some on pollywog but the delievery charge confuses me. It seems to be £20 and no other option.


yeah i got mine from pollywog, just email andrew and he will send you an invoice.

i have the branches i wish to use, just want to plnat the viv first. i like the coco back ground, they are great for planting and are real simple and safe to use. thanks for the advice on the plants but i am 99% sure i have what i want now.

will upload new pics when the mushrooms are in


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

knighty said:


> yeah i got mine from pollywog, just email andrew and he will send you an invoice.


Cheers, will email him.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where did you get your sponge mushrooms? I saw some on pollywog but the delievery charge confuses me. It seems to be £20 and no other option.


We've been having some problems with the website not calculating the correct postage on some items, this should now be fixed (I hope).


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

pollywog said:


> We've been having some problems with the website not calculating the correct postage on some items, this should now be fixed (I hope).


Excellent, will check it out again.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

The final plants will be added this week


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good Dave :2thumb:


----------



## Sauria (Jun 26, 2009)

One of the most stunning RETF vivs I've seen!!!:no1: By the way, are you going to be adding a water feature like a bowl or waterfall? Anyway, your RETFs will be/are some of the luckiest amphibs in Britain!!!!:lol2:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> looking good Dave :2thumb:


I agree that looks fantastic  going to be some happy RETFs :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Mushrooms look great, just ordered myself some!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for all the great comments.

i have a water dish in the bottom left corner, may not be visable in these pics. 

will post the final set of pictures when the plants arrive from dartfrog.

will leave it to grow attch the wood then it will be done


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

so the plants are in, just some more branches and some growing needed now..........


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

lovely!:flrt:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

It's looking gorgeous Dave :2thumb:


----------

